# Frage zu Commencal Naben (2008)



## drMatze (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe ein Commencal Absolut CG von 2008 (siehe auch Proflibild) und möchte die ganz gern mal die Naben warten. Insbesondere müssen die Lager überprüft und wieder richtig eingestellt werden. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Exploded View oder anderen hilfreichen Hinweisen um eventuellen Gefahren beim Demontieren aus dem Weg zu gehen. Im Internet findet man ja leider sehr wenig zu den verbauten Naben. Im folgenden mal die Bezeichnungen auf den Naben:
HR: deLUXE COMMENCAL Principat d’Andorra KT-TR0R
(Einbaubreite: 135mm)
VR: deLUXE COMMENCAL Principat d’Andorra KT-TD6F
(Einbaubreite: 100mm)

Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand helfen?
Beste Grüße,
Matthias


----------

